# Replacement wheels/rim for Fuji Absolute 3.0



## Dashooter (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I bought a Fuji Absolute 3.0 from Performance Bike a couple months ago, and this last week Ive been having horrible problems with the rear wheel and tire. The problem is the rear rim keeps bending. I don't ride crazy, but I live in a city and its pretty much impossible for me to ride completely smooth.

Can you guys suggest to me a replacement rear rim for the bike that can with stand the city riding better? Also, better tires for the city riding. Oh and the size of the bike is 23" and Im 6'2 212, not sure if that makes a difference. Thanks for the help


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Did you buy from a local Performance store? or online? You need to take it into a a shop with a good wheelbuilder, and see if they can improve that wheel. The wheel, if properly built and tensioned, should be able to take your weight and riding style just fine. It's a pretty heavy-duty rim with 32 spokes. If it's going out of true frequently (which I think is what you're describing), it probably was built with insufficient spoke tension. It should be possible to improve it, unless one of your incidents has really damaged the rim.


----------



## Dashooter (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, the first time it was fixed before it was so bent it was hitting the brakes on the sides which stopped it from rolling. The second time, I have no idea. It just bent again. Maybe it was shoddy construction? And yes I did get it offline, I had it sent to a store in PA which I travelled to. I think they put it together kind of poorly. Im pretty sure the rim is screwed though, cause why would it keep bending? Its not like I went super hardcore or anything. Just typical city riding. Its like it cant handle the curbs or something.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

The rim is not necessarily screwed. It's not necessarily really "bending." The rim is held in shape against the stresses of riding by the tension of the spokes. If the wheel was built badly (under-tensioned or unevenly-tensioned spokes), one or more spokes will loosen when you hit bumps, and the rim will go "out of true" (that's the sideways wobble you saw). As long as that tension problem isn't fixed, it will keep doing it, even if the rim is undamaged.

If there's a local shop with a good wheelbuilder, ask them to check it out. They can de-tension all the spokes, check the condition of the rim, and if it's basically okay, bring the spokes up to proper tension. You may be able to get lots of miles on that wheel. 

One more point: You may be used to mountain-bike riding, where the sturdy rims and big tires let you do a lot of stuff that road/hybrid wheels aren't really suited for. Given your size, you might want to take it easy with the curbs.

I'd try to get that wheel rebuilt before replacing it.


----------



## Dashooter (Jun 23, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> The rim is not necessarily screwed. It's not necessarily really "bending." The rim is held in shape against the stresses of riding by the tension of the spokes. If the wheel was built badly (under-tensioned or unevenly-tensioned spokes), one or more spokes will loosen when you hit bumps, and the rim will go "out of true" (that's the sideways wobble you saw). As long as that tension problem isn't fixed, it will keep doing it, even if the rim is undamaged.
> 
> If there's a local shop with a good wheelbuilder, ask them to check it out. They can de-tension all the spokes, check the condition of the rim, and if it's basically okay, bring the spokes up to proper tension. You may be able to get lots of miles on that wheel.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice. I'll bring it to another bike store. The bike store near me fixed it the first time but then basically says the rims suck and thats why they keep bending.

The weird thing is, Im not really hitting curbs that hard. Im barely hitting them actually. When I have no choice and I have to go on the curb, I also stand up on the pedals to relive some of the weight on the back wheel. But it still bent again. 

Do you think if I get better tires it will make a difference?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Dashooter said:


> thanks for the advice. I'll bring it to another bike store. The bike store near me fixed it the first time but then basically says the rims suck and thats why they keep bending.
> 
> The weird thing is, Im not really hitting curbs that hard. Im barely hitting them actually. When I have no choice and I have to go on the curb, I also stand up on the pedals to relive some of the weight on the back wheel. But it still bent again.
> 
> Do you think if I get better tires it will make a difference?


Sounds like you're being reasonably careful. 

_Bigger_ tires might help a little (if they'll fit).

But find somebody who knows how to work on that wheel. Good luck.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

you do not state what psi you run in your tires, can you let us know what you normally run? I assume you are still using the 700x28 stock tires?


----------



## Dashooter (Jun 23, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> you do not state what psi you run in your tires, can you let us know what you normally run? I assume you are still using the 700x28 stock tires?


I haven't changed a thing. Same as it was when I first got it.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dashooter said:


> I haven't changed a thing. Same as it was when I first got it.


So what PSI do you run?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The OEM wheels on the Absolute 3.0 are marginal at best. Even with de-tensioning and then retensioning and truing the wheel, they are not the strongest. You bought a $500 bike. You got $100/pair of wheels at best. 

Purchase yourself a set of Mavic Open Pros - 32 spoke - on Ultegra hubs. They will be the last set of wheels you need for that bike.

I have a customer on a GT Legato - similar bike - that had the same problem. Wheels kept going out of true, spokes breaking. No matter what I did, We upgraded him to the Open Pros. No issues since. That was 2 years ago.


----------



## Dashooter (Jun 23, 2011)

frdfandc said:


> The OEM wheels on the Absolute 3.0 are marginal at best. Even with de-tensioning and then retensioning and truing the wheel, they are not the strongest. You bought a $500 bike. You got $100/pair of wheels at best.
> 
> Purchase yourself a set of Mavic Open Pros - 32 spoke - on Ultegra hubs. They will be the last set of wheels you need for that bike.
> 
> I have a customer on a GT Legato - similar bike - that had the same problem. Wheels kept going out of true, spokes breaking. No matter what I did, We upgraded him to the Open Pros. No issues since. That was 2 years ago.


those sound like great wheels, but there is no way I could afford those right now. I used to have a Trek 7.3 fx bike and I never had any problems like I do now. Maybe the wheel it uses is better? Do you think I could get the wheel from the Trek bike and put it on my Fuji?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Sure. Just make sure that the cassette is the same number of gears. Install the wheel and adjust the rear derailleur accordingly.


----------



## Dashooter (Jun 23, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> So what PSI do you run?


I guess I run whatever is normal. I have no idea.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

that could be one of your problems, you need to be running ~100psi, and low pressure can lead to easily bent wheels.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Dashooter said:


> I guess I run whatever is normal. I have no idea.


Does that mean you never pump them up? Or do you use a pump without a gauge?


----------



## Dashooter (Jun 23, 2011)

k guys, I just brought it to another store and the dude said the he can see that 2 or 3 of the spokes were broken and it seems that the other shop over tightened the spokes, so hopefully this problem wont happen again. He also said if it happens again most likely all the spokes need to be replaced. I like this new guy better, the other store said I needed to buy a new set of wheels. They were so full of ****, I wouldn't be suprised if they did it on purpose so they could get more money out of me. This new repairmen charged half the price they did lol! Thanks for your help guys.


----------

